# Happy 1st Birthday Ellie Mae



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

time has really flown by and I can believe that my little girl turned 1 year old yesterday. I ordered her a cake from Laineys Barkery and it came just in time.. in yesterdays mail. her and her sisters really enjoyed there cake


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

YAY HAPPY 1ST ELLIE MAE!!!

Hope she had a great day, she's really beautiful. I can't believe thats her 1 already.
I had such a giggle at the picture of her eating the cake her wee eyes are almost out her head she can't believe her luck :laughing5: reminds me of when I give my two something tasty I'm scared their eyes will pop out they're so excited.

Love the pics!! And the rest of the crew tucking in and enjoying it too, looks like great fun.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy first birthday gorgeous girl!
She is just adorable, so tiny I love her. The birthday cake is amazing is it made especially for dogs? Millie will be one in 4 months she was born just before Christmas x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday pretty girl! It's so good to see you enjoying the pretty cake with your sisters and so nice to see miss Peyton! Thanks Elaina for letting all of us be a part of Ellie growing up. It's been such a pleasure. Time sure does fly. You're a great mom and Ellie is a lucky young lady.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday, sweet little girl! What a pretty cake. That first picture of her sniffing the cake is just beyond cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg that third picture is too funny, that look in her eyes in priceless!! :laughing5: I can't blame her, that cake looks delicious! It seems like they all enjoyed it. Happy Birthday little cutie! I can't believe she's one already.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Cait93x said:


> YAY HAPPY 1ST ELLIE MAE!!!
> 
> Hope she had a great day, she's really beautiful. I can't believe thats her 1 already.
> I had such a giggle at the picture of her eating the cake her wee eyes are almost out her head she can't believe her luck :laughing5: reminds me of when I give my two something tasty I'm scared their eyes will pop out they're so excited.
> ...


thanks Caitlin ! hahaha , ya.. I thought that pic was so funny too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Happy first birthday gorgeous girl!
> She is just adorable, so tiny I love her. The birthday cake is amazing is it made especially for dogs? Millie will be one in 4 months she was born just before Christmas x


thanks Jessica ! yes, the birthday cake is made by this lady named Judy and she has a doggie bakery named Laineys. everything she makes is for dogs but I think her ingredients are all human grade. she makes cookies, cupcakes, cakes, ect for all occations. 

oh, I didn't realize Millie was still a puppy. she's going to have so much fun playing with her new sisters . I cant wait till you get them !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Happy birthday pretty girl! It's so good to see you enjoying the pretty cake with your sisters and so nice to see miss Peyton! Thanks Elaina for letting all of us be a part of Ellie growing up. It's been such a pleasure. Time sure does fly. You're a great mom and Ellie is a lucky young lady.


Ellie says thank you Meoshia ! and she said to tell you the cake was very yummy !! 

right on her birthday ( Saturday ) , besides the cake ... she got the last thing I was waiting for from Doggie couture shop... the wild berry tank. its so pretty and such nice material. I love it on her !! ( Minnie got one too and Toots already has one ). 

And, today I think according to the tracking , I should be getting the Pariero order . cant wait to get that !!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Ellie says thank you Meoshia ! and she said to tell you the cake was very yummy !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome Elaina! I did put a DC order in this last sale. But I'm sure I have a couple weeks wait for it. I think it's only been a week since I put it in. My pariero order just shipped fri or sat, I'm not sure when I'll have it. I haven't checked tracking. I'm waiting to hear back about the stylish bear tee and Coco tank.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Happy Birthday, sweet little girl! What a pretty cake. That first picture of her sniffing the cake is just beyond cute!


Thanks Katie ! Judys cakes always come out so pretty !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg that third picture is too funny, that look in her eyes in priceless!! :laughing5: I can't blame her, that cake looks delicious! It seems like they all enjoyed it. Happy Birthday little cutie! I can't believe she's one already.


hahaha, I know... I'm glad I was able to capture that expression in Ellies face .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> You're welcome Elaina! I did put a DC order in this last sale. But I'm sure I have a couple weeks wait for it. I think it's only been a week since I put it in. My pariero order just shipped fri or sat, I'm not sure when I'll have it. I haven't checked tracking. I'm waiting to hear back about the stylish bear tee and Coco tank.


I was so tempted to put a DC order in , especially cause it was 40% off.... what did you order ? 

My pariero order also shipped on fri , but, I think it was sent priority mail so it said expected delivery today !!! just checked again and now it says out for delivery . we don't get our mail here till later though. 1:30 at the earliest but sometimes a lot later than that. 

I also am waiting to hear back from Pariero... I see that there is low stock in the size XS stylish bear tee and so, I figured I better try to get one before they run out. I also love the coco tanks for all 3 of my girls ..


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I was so tempted to put a DC order in , especially cause it was 40% off.... what did you order ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the ribbon dress xs,lofty collar, Eyemon tee xs, one of the newer LD tutu dresses, the one with red. My Pariero order is already at the post office in my town, I should have it today as long as it got there before the carrier left. I saw the stylish bear tee was low in xs. I like both colors. Hopefully I'll hear back soon on that. Hopefully Melissa will do a good Labor Day sale.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I got the ribbon dress xs,lofty collar, Eyemon tee xs, one of the newer LD tutu dresses, the one with red. My Pariero order is already at the post office in my town, I should have it today as long as it got there before the carrier left. I saw the stylish bear tee was low in xs. I like both colors. Hopefully I'll hear back soon on that. Hopefully Melissa will do a good Labor Day sale.


oh, that's right ... you did tell me about the ribbon dress and lofty collar. the tutu with the red must be the macaroon one. cant wait to hear how you like them . I didn't have good luck with sizing for Ellie with the tutu dresses. XS fit her in the girth but too short . S was too roomy in girth and alittle too long... 
I just got my Pariero order !!! everything looks so nice  . My girls don't like too many wardrobe changes so, I have only tried on some of it. I tried the pink PG tutu dress on Ellie and I love it . I think Minnie will now need one in the grey color but its not Tootsies style , so I wont get her one. 
And, I tried the pink striped ribbon tanks on Minnie and Tootsie and I love them !! i'm so glad I got these cause there's none left now in there size. 
And I tried the PE monogram bear tank on Minnie and its very cute ! 
I still have the PE monogram bear tank , and the striped ribbon tank to try on Ellie. the bear tank I had to order in size SS , so hopefully it wont be too roomy or like you said, I can try to shrink it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, that's right ... you did tell me about the ribbon dress and lofty collar. the tutu with the red must be the macaroon one. cant wait to hear how you like them . I didn't have good luck with sizing for Ellie with the tutu dresses. XS fit her in the girth but too short . S was too roomy in girth and alittle too long...
> 
> I just got my Pariero order !!! everything looks so nice  . My girls don't like too many wardrobe changes so, I have only tried on some of it. I tried the pink PG tutu dress on Ellie and I love it . I think Minnie will now need one in the grey color but its not Tootsies style , so I wont get her one.
> 
> ...



Yes, I can't wait for that order. I just checked in my email and it's the tres chic paris dress. Does that have red on it? 
Pariero things have been shrinking really good for us. I just washed two of Ava's ss Pariero things that were a bit roomy, now they fit perfect. 
Ava's order came in today too, everything is so nice! I'm glad I got that bow top, it is much prettier in person. The dress is big on her though. She can probably get away with xs in that one. But it still fits okay. I may try and shrink it. 
I got an email back about the Coco tank and the bear tee, and he said he'll let me know when they ship. 
Looking forward to seeing your girls in their things.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, I can't wait for that order. I just checked in my email and it's the tres chic paris dress. Does that have red on it?
> Pariero things have been shrinking really good for us. I just washed twoire of Ava's ss Pariero things that were a bit roomy, now they fit perfect.
> Ava's order came in today too, everything is so nice! I'm glad I got that bow top, it is much prettier in person. The dress is big on her though. She can probably get away with xs in that one. But it still fits okay. I may try and shrink it.
> I got an email back about the Coco tank and the bear tee, and he said he'll let me know when they ship.
> Looking forward to seeing your girls in their things.


oh, ok... I had to look it up on the LD site. yes, it has the red trim around the neck and armholes. it looks really nice ! 

I tried Ellies size SS bear tank on and it is roomy but she's wearing it and it still looks cute. as long as she cant slip her arms out of the armholes like when she's cuddled up in her bed napping... then , i'm fine with it. but, I will try to shrink it . 

I also got an email back from pariero. i'm getting the coco tanks for all 3 girls, and the bear tee for Ellie and Minnie. I might get that tutu dress for Minnie too in the grey. I really love it alot


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, ok... I had to look it up on the LD site. yes, it has the red trim around the neck and armholes. it looks really nice !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which color ss bear tank did you get for Ellie? Ava has the yellow and Brax has pink. I love this tank. Is so blingy when the sun shines against the studs.
I emailed Toshiki to add the mint color Coco tank for Brax, and the grey PG dress for Ava. I love both colors and want to get the grey one before it sells out. I'm also putting in an order on Etsy for a really beautiful tag shop I found for Ava.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Which color ss bear tank did you get for Ellie? Ava has the yellow and Brax has pink. I love this tank. Is so blingy when the sun shines against the studs.
> I emailed Toshiki to add the mint color Coco tank for Brax, and the grey PG dress for Ava. I love both colors and want to get the grey one before it sells out. I'm also putting in an order on Etsy for a really beautiful tag shop I found for Ava.




the size SS bear tank I got for Ellie is the white PE monogram bear tank. Minnie also got the white in this bear tank

but Ellie got the XS pink Kirakira bear tank ( the one with the bear face that is blingy ). Minnie and Toots also got the pink in this one. I wanted one of the girls to get the yellow but they were all out of that color ... but, I love the pink too . 

i'm getting the mint Coco tank for Tootsie and Ellie and the white one for Minnie. And the grey tutu dress for just Minnie. and ... i'm getting Tootsie the yellow PE monogram bear tank to match Minnie's white one. 

and the pink stylish bear tee for Ellie and the black stylish bear tee for Minnie . 

and that is it. I have no other orders i'm waiting for. 
i'm so proud of myself for not ordering any WL or LD lately. I think I will try to keep this up. 
they def. have enough but for some reason, ( probably cause its my favorite ), I cant resist the pariero


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the size SS bear tank I got for Ellie is the white PE monogram bear tank. Minnie also got the white in this bear tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep you've been a good girl and so have I😍. But now I feel kinda behind on the latest LD and Wooflink things lol. I'm sure I'll get them in time. As we do have a lot of things. But not too much lol.

It's so hard to remember the names of things sometimes lol. Did you see the new LD on Facebook.? I'm not interested in the hooded dress. The other o e was just ok. Maybe cuter if there is a pink or creme color. I am very curious to see upcoming fall collections from WL and LD.

I do want the bunny's New York Pariero. I hope they add that soon. 

Here's the tag shop I want to order from for Ava. Which style do you like? I haven't decided yet.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/wagtagdesign


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm thinking this one 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/222675028/fingers-shaped-dog-tag-brass-pet-id-tag


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava says hi Aunt Elaina!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the size SS bear tank I got for Ellie is the white PE monogram bear tank. Minnie also got the white in this bear tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I love this dress on Ellie Mae ❤. It's so pretty and girly! I love the length too. I shouldn't have any problems with the xs grey one for Ava, seeing as how it's a nice fit on Ellie. Hopefully Toshiki will get my email before the last sell out. Such a pretty dress.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yep you've been a good girl and so have I&#55357;&#56845;. But now I feel kinda behind on the latest LD and Wooflink things lol. I'm sure I'll get them in time. As we do have a lot of things. But not too much lol.
> 
> It's so hard to remember the names of things sometimes lol. Did you see the new LD on Facebook.? I'm not interested in the hooded dress. The other o e was just ok. Maybe cuter if there is a pink or creme color. I am very curious to see upcoming fall collections from WL and LD.
> 
> ...






Chiluv04 said:


> I'm thinking this one
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/222675028/fingers-shaped-dog-tag-brass-pet-id-tag


those tags are cute... I should get some more tags too... do you keep the tag on the collar you put it on, or do you keep taking it off . i'm thinking I should have a tag for each collar but I don't have a lot of collars like you do . 

I just looked up the LD on FB. I hadn't noticed them but like you say... i'm not all that crazy about them. 

here's a pic I snapped of Minnie real quick from earlier today


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ava says hi Aunt Elaina!


Ava , you look so adorable in your new bear tank !!! I love it on her


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> those tags are cute... I should get some more tags too... do you keep the tag on the collar you put it on, or do you keep taking it off . i'm thinking I should have a tag for each collar but I don't have a lot of collars like you do .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I love those stripes on Minnie. The picture k color really stands out in her. Did you order the blue color for Tootsie? Are there anymore stripe tops? I'm glad I ordered it. I can't believe I almost didn't lol.

Well lately the girls have been wearing SL collars only. What I've started doing is leaving the rings on the D ring, and then just changing the actual tag. the tag already has a tiny little ring on it that you can just slip on easy to the bigger ring. lol hope that makes sense. I've been meaning to go buy more rings at the hardware store because not all of our tags have rings on them.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Ava , you look so adorable in your new bear tank !!! I love it on her



Thanks Elaina! I really like the red trim😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I love those stripes on Minnie. The picture k color really stands out in her. Did you order the blue color for Tootsie? Are there anymore stripe tops? I'm glad I ordered it. I can't believe I almost didn't lol.
> 
> Well lately the girls have been wearing SL collars only. What I've started doing is leaving the rings on the D ring, and then just changing the actual tag. the tag already has a tiny little ring on it that you can just slip on easy to the bigger ring. lol hope that makes sense. I've been meaning to go buy more rings at the hardware store because not all of our tags have rings on them.



no , I got the pink stripes for Ellie, Minnie and Tootsie. I just checked and they are completely sold out in size S and size M. only low stock in XS and SS . I think I saw there was a 3 day sale in Japan, so ... I think they got sold out then ... I think its really a unique top. I never saw one styled like this before with the bows . I love the bows. I haven't tried Ellies on yet but I know it will look so pretty on her . 

oh, ok... I will keep that in mind with the rings and maybe do it that way, or just buy one for Each collar. I think i'd like a tag with a pretty rhinestone it it for next time. 

that style is cute... I wish I could see a pic of it with a dog wearing it. I like the heart shaped one ..


Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina! I really like the red trim&#55357;&#56845;


I love the red trim on Ava too ! Minnie looks great with red trim too 

somewhere I saw a photo of an upcoming Pariero for the fall. it was a cute bear hoodie. I don't think it was youtube... it was on a blog I think. or it could of been something about superzoo... cant remember , but ... it was very very cute


----------



## Bexasaurus (Aug 7, 2015)

I love these photos! They look like they are enjoying the cake so much. I checked out the site, definitely going to get some treats for the boys and our other pets come the next birthday. My roommate's daughter is already planning her dog's birthday party, complete with the edible party favors. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UninvitedBatCat (Feb 15, 2015)

I love the pic of her tucking in with slightly crazy eyes. CAKE! I get that look sometimes


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ellie May! I love the cake photos - too cute! Thanks for sharing her growing up, she's the first pup I've seen grow up on these forums and I always love seeing pics of her and the rest of your crew.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ellie!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Bexasaurus said:


> I love these photos! They look like they are enjoying the cake so much. I checked out the site, definitely going to get some treats for the boys and our other pets come the next birthday. My roommate's daughter is already planning her dog's birthday party, complete with the edible party favors. Thanks for sharing!


thank you ! they all really love Laineys cakes !! I am sure your boys will love them too . I might put another order in for Halloween


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

UninvitedBatCat said:


> I love the pic of her tucking in with slightly crazy eyes. CAKE! I get that look sometimes


hahaha ! that's my favorite pic . she also gets those crazy eyes sometimes when she plays with her sisters ... she gets so excitied


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> Happy Birthday Ellie May! I love the cake photos - too cute! Thanks for sharing her growing up, she's the first pup I've seen grow up on these forums and I always love seeing pics of her and the rest of your crew.


Ellie Mae says thank you so much ! I'm so happy to hear that you've enjoyed seeing the photos of her and her sisters . i cant believe a whole year has flown by like this... she's still very puppy like though


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Happy Birthday Ellie!


Ellie said to say Thank you Chrisite !


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday and many, many more Ellie Mae!! What a beautiful cake from Laineys. I'm sure it was delicious. I love the 3rd picture... Ellie's eyes say it all, like she can't believe that cake is all hers and it's so good.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Happy first birthday gorgeous girl!
> ...


Ah that's so cool the cake looks so good! I wonder if she ships to the UK, but i guess shipping food is different to clothes. 
I can't wait either, not long now Gucci is coming not tomorrow but the next day YAY!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Happy 1st Birthday and many, many more Ellie Mae!! What a beautiful cake from Laineys. I'm sure it was delicious. I love the 3rd picture... Ellie's eyes say it all, like she can't believe that cake is all hers and it's so good.


thank Michele ! they loved that cake so much !!! there was too much there for them to eat on Ellies birthday, so I froze the rest. ( the whole bottom layer. I cut it in half and froze it in 2 pieces ). Saturday, they will get to enjoy more cake, and then the following Saturday.. they will finish it


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah that's so cool the cake looks so good! I wonder if she ships to the UK, but i guess shipping food is different to clothes.
> I can't wait either, not long now Gucci is coming not tomorrow but the next day YAY!


I think the cake has to be eaten within a certain amount of days or put in the freezer. but, her cookies keep a long time on the counter and they love the cookies too and they are super cute  . but , your right.. its probably not allowed to send food like that into another country.


----------

